# Win a knife - Sierra Nevada Mountains in California



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello, here is a competition for a nice EDC knife from the bushcraftstore. You need to downliad the answer sheets and name the answers for the questions or the animals. Then you need to send them to the email provided to enter to win the knife.

https://m.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.839172786101951.1073741839.133314423354461&type=1

NOTE: it isnt a FB competition, you only have the pictures and questionnaires on facebook but you dont need to have a FB acc.

P.S.: I would really appreciate if you would also share your answers here so anyone from the forum around the world can enter with best possible chances.

Cheers


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, according to that link you've provided there, an account is, in fact, required.

Good luck to all...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mmm . . . Sierra Nevada -


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...you try their "Hoptimum"? Not too shabby...


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

"Welcome to our Facebook Competition. The prize is one of our VERY popular EDC Pocket knives in your choice of handle OR if you are under 18 then you will receive £50 of Store credit.

All you have to is identify and answer the 20 questions from the pictures below. Some are hard some are easy but there is plenty of reference material out there. They were all taken in the Sierra Nevada Mountains in California so don't bother looking in a book for the Blue Ridge Mountains of Virginia!

Simply download and file in the pdf and email them to me at [email protected] or email your answers direct to the same email address. REMEMBER PLEASE DO NOT SIMPLY POST YOUR ANSWERS ON THE FACEBOOK PAGE AS THEY WILL BE DELETED!!

The competition is free to enter and no entries will be accepted after the 9th of October. In the event of more than one person getting the top mark all top entries will go into a draw and be picked at random

GOOD LUCK!!"

No mention that you need a fb ccount here....

All you need is to look at the pictures, download the Q sheets that are at the end of the album, and send them to that mail provided filled out. They pick from the emails received.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...you try their "Hoptimum"? Not too shabby...


nope, havent seen it around here. next time i get some time away from he!!, ill have to look for it.


----------

